# هل اللحية ممنوعة في المنشأت البترولية



## الطالبالصغير (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في الله، بالامس قال لي صديق ان اللحية ممنوعة واحتج بالاماكن التي يستعمل فيها الكمامات او ما يعرف ب casque التي تستعمل في الاماكن المغلقة او في حالات الطوارئ .
فأرجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء الذين لديهم خبرة في هذه المجالات ان ينفعونا بعلمهم ولكم جزيل الشكر
بارك الله فيكم واحسن اليكم​


----------



## علي الحميد (24 يوليو 2009)

من واقع معرفتي بأهم الشركات السعودية لم اطلع على أي منع في المنشآت البترولية بخصوص اللحية علماً بأني رأيت مثل هذا المنع في العسكرية لكن ليس لدينا بل إن القوات الجوية في المملكة تعين طيارين ملتحين بالرغم من كثرة استخدامهم للأقنعة.. هذا الواقع الذي عايشته.

أما على مستوى العالم فهناك مشاكل حتى على مستوى الجيش الإسرائيلي مع تعيين الحاخامات في الجيش..

http://www.forward.com/articles/2625/

وبشكل عام على مستوى العالم فهناك من يمنعها وهناك من يسمح بها .. إقرأ هنا

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beard

وأخيراً لا يصح أن تمنع أي إنسان من اتخاذ الشكل الذي يراه مناسب له لأي سبب بل يجب أن تجعل منتجاتك تعمل على جميع أوضاع الإنسان ... وهنا تجد قناع للملتحين

http://www.approvedgasmasks.com/hood-homeland.htm


----------



## حسام البصري (24 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ طالب الحاجة : ان المنشات البترولية منشات حيوية في كل بلدان العالم .. وهي تمتلك ايدي عاملة تتراوح بين عشرة الالاف الى خمسة وعشرين الف يد عاملة ناهيك عن المهندسين والمشرفين من ذوي الخبرة... وهذا العدد الهائل يتطلب ضبط وادارة تؤدي الى الانتاج اللازم لادارة شؤؤن البلد وخصوصا الدول العربية المعتمدة على النفط بالدرجة الاولى .
وتعمل المنشات الحيوية ضمن ادارة مركزية سواء كانت عائدة للدولة او للشركات المستثمرة .. وهذه الادارة المركزية تعين ضوابط عمل يلتزم بها كافة العاملين والاداريين . ومن ضمنها مثلا شروط الصحة والسلامة يجب ان لايتجاوزها العاملون هناك .
وقد تكون من الضوابط الادارية هو منع الالتحاء داخل هذه المنشات فقط .
ولكننا ومن خلال الاطلاع على اعمال وادارة المنشات في كثير من الدول لايوجد مثل هذا القانون.. ويعتبر من ضمن حرية الافراد العاملين .. بشرط ان يكون الكل يؤدي العمل المطلوب واطاعة القوانين . وهذا ديدن اي عمل ..
ولكن في الجمهورية العراقية سابقا بعهد الحاكم صدام حسين .. كان هنك قرار واضح وصريح ( يمكنك مراسلة احد العراقيين للاستفسار عن هذا القرار)) وهو يمنع منعا باتا اي مواطن عراقي ان يلتحي .. وخصوصا في دوائر الدولة
ككل وليس البترولية فقط.. ومن يتجاوز القرار يتم استدعائه من قبل السلطات الامنية ويتم الاستفسار منه وبقسوة عن سبب الالتحاء.. ويجب ان يدعم سبب الالتحاء بتقرير طبي يؤكد عدم استطاعته لحلق اللحية لسبب مرضي في الوجه.
اما في جمهورية العراق الحالية فلا شان لها بهذا النمط من القرارات .. المطلوب اداء عملك بما يخدم الدولة ومنشات الدولة وتعم الفائدةعلى الكل وللكل ..
ولم نرى اي دولة اخرى تكترث الى اللحية بقدر العراف وكوبا .. لاعتبارات سياسية لااكثر .. 
وقد اجابك الاخ علي السبيعي بما يفيدك من المواقع التي يمكن الاطلاع عليها .. ونشكره ونشكرك ايضا .. ونشكر كل المشاهدين واعضاء المنتدى ..
وتقبل مشاركتي المتواضعة التي كتبتها اليك في يوم 23 ولكن لصعوبة استمرار خط النت في بلدي الفقير الى الاساليب الحديثة المتطورة نتيجة الظروف الراهنة التي نعيشها في البلد.
مع خالص تقديري


----------



## اسامةعباس (24 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز...
اللحية بالفعل ممنوعة بشكل لا يقبل النقاش لأي شخص تقتضي طبيعة عمله ارتداء قناع الوقاية من المخاطر التنفسية خاصة النوع SCABA - Self Contained Breathing apparatusمثل رجال الاطفاء أو الصيانة أو اللحامين أو العاملين بشكل عام في موقع معرض لطوارئ مثل التسرب المفاجيء لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين او الغازات الغنية به (sour gas) وذلك لصعوبة احكام غلق القناع علي الوجه وامكانية دخول الغازات السامة أو الخانقة للأنف.
وامكانية توفير اقنعة من النوع الذي يناسب اللحية هو قرار يرجع لادارة المنشأه.
وللضرورة احكام ومثل هذه القواعد الغرض منها المصلحة العامة وليس لها أي اغراض لمضايقة شخص بعينه أو الانتقاص من حريته الشخصية.
وبالتوفيق


----------



## علي الحميد (24 يوليو 2009)

الأخ اسامةعباس

ألا ترى أنه من واجب الشركات احترام حقوق الإنسان وتوفير أقنعة تستخدم بوجود اللحية وهي متوفرة كما هي في الصورة


----------



## الطالبالصغير (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في اخواننا على الايضاح وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2009)

انا اتدربت فى شركة بترول مصرية

و كان فيها مهندسين ميكانيكا باور ملتحيين كتير 

يعنى مش ممنوع فى مصر


----------



## الطالبالصغير (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
الاشكال المطروح يا أخ ايمن هو الاشخاص الذين يعملون في الامن السلامة المهنية 
رجال الاطفاء كسبيل المثال
احسن الله اليكم و نفع بعلمكم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 يوليو 2009)

> الاشكال المطروح يا أخ ايمن هو الاشخاص الذين يعملون في الامن السلامة المهنية
> رجال الاطفاء كسبيل المثال



مش عارف ممكن يكون فية اشكال ولا لأ بصراحة لانى اللى شفتهم كانوا مهندسين 

بس ممكن يكون فية قناع بيغطى الوجة و اللحية كلها الله اعلم


----------



## magmoh (1 أغسطس 2009)

عملت في اكبر شركة بترول في العالم (ارامكو السعودية) في قسم السلامة اكثر من عشر سنوات ولا يوجد قانون يمنع الملتحين. بل يوجد ملتحين في قسم الاطفاء وهم اكثر الموظفين استخداماً للاقنعة


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

وجميع الأخوة المشاركين

حسب توجهات الشخص وميوله الفكرية الذي يدير القسم المهني او الإدارة في المصافي والمصانع يكون المنع أو المضايقة إن صح التعبير .

1- اللحية بالفعل فيه من يمنعها ويسعى إلى منعها ببعض الحجج الواهية وغير المنطقية فإذا لم يستطع عمل بكل مافي وسعه لمضايقة ذلك الملتحي.ويرجع ذلك لعدم ميوله الديني وعدم إقتناعة بمن يمتثل أوامر الشرع ونواهيه.أو يكون من غير المسلمين قلباً أو قالباً.

2- فيه من يمنع اللحية لا لشيء إلا أنه تأثر ببعض الثقافات الوقائية الغير صحيحة التي تقول أنها تشكل خطر ذلك الشخص عند إرتداء قناع الهواء .

3- تمنع من الأشخاص الذين لا يريدون إيجاد وسائل سلامة متطوره وأكثر شمولية مثل غطاء الرأس الشامل على قناع الهواء.
4- تبقى اللحية مطلب شرعي وهدف سموا وتميز رجولة وقوامة ومهابة وتفضل الله سبحانه بها لتكون زينة وجمال للرجال .
5- أنظمة السلامة جائت في حماية وخدمة الإنسان والمحافظة على حياته وكيانه وتميزه وسعادته فيجب أن نطوع ذلك الهدف المنشود لكل ماهو خير.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 أغسطس 2009)

اللحيه ممنوعه تماما لمهندسى الحفر ولعمال الحفر واى حد له علاقه بالحفار انا اتمنعت من صعود الجاك اب العام الماضى بسبب لحيتى والاخ اللى معايا حلق وطلع الجاك اب وواحد مهندس صاحبى اتمنع من الشغل فى الشركه الحفر المصريه بسبب اللحيه انما اى شركه بترول فى مصر بتشغل الملتحين فى اى مجال ما عدا اى شئ خاص بالحفار بسبب ال h2s انتوا عارفين انه غاز سام


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

أنا في رأي كمشرف سلامة مهنية انه في بعض الأعمال التي قد تؤذي اللحية صاحبها يجب ان يتم حلقها او تقصيرها إلى الحد الأدنى منها فإذا كانت اللحية طويلة وليست قصيرة قد تشبك في ألة ما او جهاز ما وإذا كان شخص يريد إرتداء قناع وكان من الإلزام بإرتدائة كالاماكن الضيقة فانا اقترح بان تكون اللحية قصيرة نوعا ما حتى لا تؤذي صاحبها 

وانا لست ضد اللحية لكن انا مع السلامة أولا وقد شاهدت الصورة المرفقة في هذا الموضوع عن نوع من الأقنعة والتي في رأي الشخصي في بعض الاعمال لا تكون مناسبة للإستخدام

ونرجوا من اصحاب العقول النيرة في صناعةأقنعة خاصة لمثل هذه الفئة العاملة 

وشكرا


----------



## نجرو555 (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بعد الشركات البتروليه تمنع هذا والعض لا يمنع فلي صديق نعمل في السودان في شركه النيل الكبري لعمليات البترول عرض عليه وظيفه في شركه عالميه (شلمبرجير) بمخصصات مضاعفه من الوظيفه التي يعمل بها لكن شرط عليه ان يحلق اللحيه فترك الوظيفه فمن ترك شي لله ابدله بخير منه
فالرازق هو الله 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## tomasz (26 أغسطس 2009)

نجرو555 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الشركات البتروليه تمنع هذا والعض لا يمنع فلي صديق نعمل في السودان في شركه النيل الكبري لعمليات البترول عرض عليه وظيفه في شركه عالميه (شلمبرجير) بمخصصات مضاعفه من الوظيفه التي يعمل بها لكن شرط عليه ان يحلق اللحيه فترك الوظيفه فمن ترك شي لله ابدله بخير منه
> فالرازق هو الله
> مع خالص تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخي الغالي اننا كمشرفي وأخصائي ومهندسي او حتى الشركات المختصى في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية او لا نستطيع ان نقول جميعنا بل النسبة الاكبر مع اللحية لكن الموضوع هنا يقول باننا يجب علينا ان نطبق قواعد السلامة والتي اعرف الكثير منها تمنع اللحية وذلك للسلامة المهنية وما اريد ان اخبرك به انه حتى في الدول الغربية هناك الكثير من من لديهم لحي ولكنهم ليسوا مسلمون ومع ذلك عند تطبيق قواعد السلامة المهنية فإن السلامة اولا

وانا من هنا اطلب من إدارة المنتدى ان تقبل مني ان اقوم بدراسة خاصة حول هذا الموضوع وان نقوم بعد طرح هذا الموضوع بإستفتاء خاص حوله

وإقبلوا فائق الإحترام والتقدير لمنتداكم العزيز وإعذروني فانا لست ضد ولا مع انا محايد من جهة اللحية وان هذا الامور خاصة وتعود إلى صاحبها


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Houka_2009 (13 مارس 2010)

*هل اللحية ممنوعة؟ نعم أم لا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندما قرأت ردود الأخوة الزملاء على الموضوع وجدت ان هناك خلط بين السياسة وسلامة الأفراد ، بمعنى بعض الزملاء نظر لموضوع حلق اللحية بمنظور سياسي بحت وهو أن سبب المنع من الأنظمة السياسية أو من غير المتدينين ولكن حسب خبرتي في مجال البترول والغاز لمدة 15 في مجالات مختلفة أحب أن أوضح الآتي للجميع:

1- نعم يتم منع اللحية بالنسبة للالأفراد العاملين بالحفارات البرية والبحرية وبخاصة في المناطق المتوقع تواجد غاز H2S بها بنسب كبيرة وهذا المنع سببه المحافظة على حياة الأفراد المتواجدين بجهاز الحفر حيث أنه في حالة حدوث تسريب لهذا الغاز القاتل فإنه من الممكن أن يتسبب في قتل الأفراد في غضون ثواني أو دقائق معدودة حسب كمية الغاز المتسربة ، فهنا يكون حلق اللحية ضرورة للمحافظة على الحياة حتى يمكن ارتداء أجهزة التنفس SCBA في حالة الهروب أو في حالة مواصلة العمل للسيطرة على مصدر التهريب حتى لا يتفاقم الموقف والمعر,ف من القواعد الفقهية أن درء الضرر مقدم على جلب المنفعة.
2- الشركات العاملة بمجال استخراج البترول بأبوظبي مثل أدكو - الحفر الوطنية - أدما - زادكو لا تسمح لعامليها المتواجدين بصفة مستمرة بالحقول المتواجد بها نسب عالية من غاز H2S (مثل حقول باب - شاه - بوحصا - جميع الحقول البحرية) بإعفاء اللحى بل وحدثت بعض حالات تصفية أحد العاملين لإصراره على إطلاق اللحية بعد سنتين من العمل بالحقول وحلق اللحية.
3- يتم توضيح تلك القواعد للالأفراد عند التعيين وبخاصة الملتحين حتى تكون الأمور واضحة من الأول.
4- بعض الشركات الأخرى مثل البتروكيماويات تتواجد بها ايضا غازات سامة-ضارة-قاتلة تستوجب معها ارتداء أجهزة التنفس SCBA ولكن لاختلاف طبيعة النشاط وعدد العمال (العدد هنا أكبر) فلا يتم إجبار كافة العاملين على حلق اللحية طالما أن هناك عدد كافي للقيام بالمهام التي تتطلب التواجد أو التعامل مع المعدات والأجهزة التي تتواجد بها هذه الغازات (مثل أعمال الصيانة) حيث ان البعض يكون حليق اللحى باختياره والبعض الأخر يكون من العمالة الغير مسلمة (طائفة السيخ تواجهها نفس المشكلة حيث لا يحلقون لحاهم) .
5- بعض المواقع تمنع حتى الزوار الملتحين من الدخول ولكن تم التغلب على هذه المشكلة بتوفير أجهزة تنفس للهروب فقط عبارة عن hood يغطي الرأس بالكامل وحتى الرقبة.
6- بالنسبة للعاملين في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية فينطبق عليهم نفس القواعد في حال العمل بالحفارات أما في مواقع وشركات البترول الأخرى فلا يواجهون نفس المشكلة.
7- بالنسبة للعاملين بالإطفاء فهم معرضون اثناء عمليات المكافحة والاقتحام للتعرض لغازات وأبخرة سامة (طبقا ونوع النشاط) فبعض الشركات من الممكن ان تطلب منهم أن يكونوا حليقين ولكن عدد الأفراد بالوردية من الممكن ان يكون عامل مساعد اذا اراد البعض منهم ان يطلق اللحية وذلك حسب الدور المطلوب منه اثناء المكافحة او الاقتحام ، وهذا موجود عندنا هنا في قطر حيث يوجد بعض القطريين في وردية الإطفاء وهم ملتحين بل مطلقي اللحى.

أخيراً أرجوا ان اكون اسهمت بأيضاح بسيط للموضوع للجميع .. وشكراًً


----------

